# Insulation



## Chris (Aug 25, 2012)

So this fall I plan on drywalling my lid and installing AC and heat in the garage, I already have the walls dry walled but they are not insulated. Do they make a blown insulation that can be put in the walls by cutting a small hole instead of tearing them off?


----------



## Otahyoni (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes.

Out here its common if you're going to put new siding on that will cover the holes. Sometimes you can see the plugs. They drill a 1.5-2" hole near the top of the wall between each stud and blow in the insulation. You can also blow insulation in loose in your attic.


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 25, 2012)

of blown in vs rolls/ blankets?
good vs bad.
 and cost?
My walls are open  currently, but  plan to cover then very soon, 
want to insulate them too !


----------



## Otahyoni (Aug 25, 2012)

Here's a couple links on the topic:

http://www.lifeofanarchitect.com/batts-blown-or-sprayed-what’s-the-best-way-to-insulate-your-attic/

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6047


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 27, 2012)

does anyone have any experience  with either?
looks easier to blow in insulation, but  is it just as effective? 

any ideas on cost ..... batt vs blown in?


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2012)

For me I don't want to pay for or do the work of tearing off my good drywall to put up new.


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 27, 2012)

ah  ha....
mine is still open studs,  so either is an option, 
also dry wall is for houses,  plywood is for a garage! 
and you probably drink LITE beer!


----------



## Otahyoni (Aug 27, 2012)

I've helped blow insulation loose in an attic but i've never seen walls done in the process...


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2012)

cruzn57 said:


> ah  ha....
> mine is still open studs,  so either is an option,
> also dry wall is for houses,  plywood is for a garage!
> and you probably drink LITE beer!



Nope I drink Light beer.:rockin:


I'll use solid hardwood just to one up you, don't tempt me.


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 27, 2012)

I got these 4x8x 1/2 - sheets  for $2 each!    LOL
guy in Las Vegas  covers high school Gym  floors with it. then sells it .
no nails, no paint, no damage! 
he had 4000 sheets, 
I took 50, so he gave me a deal .


----------



## Chris (Aug 28, 2012)

I would have bought 50 also. thats a hell of  a deal.


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2012)

Can't wait till it cools down and get a paycheck, then I can start my garage work.


----------

